# HELP ME :-) Doctors and experts: What weed is best for me?



## Dudeson83 (Sep 9, 2010)

I am a 27-year-old male. I am physically inactive and I take Cymbalta/Clonazepam to treat generalized anxiety.

I first started smoking weed a couple years ago, and the first weed I smoked changed my life. I went from not caring about weed to wanting it quite often. I don't know what that first batch was, but it was always a pleasant light high. My brain would take this fantastic thought journey and my creativity was through the roof. I giggled a lot and music was AWESOME.

After that first batch, I've had some pleasant and unpleasant experiences with weed. The funny thing is, the first batch I ever got was the cheapest AND the best I've ever had.

After than initial batch I've obtained batches that introduced me to other effects. While I still often enjoy smoking, it sometimes tends to induce anxiety. I am completely aware of it, because I'm familiar with anxiety attacks and am able to calm myself down.

I think the anxiety initiates from physical sensations of tightness, and not just random paranoia.

WHAT I LIKE: Thinking faster and clearly, and perhaps a bit lighter. Laughing and smiling a lot. Enjoying music. Being able to be active and stay on task.

NEGATIVE EFFECTS: Sometimes I've felt like my heart is going to explode or I get tight feelings all over my body. Sometimes they stay in one spot or sometimes they roll. Also, sometimes my brain can't stay on track, it freezes instead of speeds up. Sometimes I twitch to get rid of a strong sensation in the body, like it's overwhelming to me. I also do NOT like getting sleepy after smoking.

I think my body is oversensitive to physical sensations that I get from pot, which makes me think that, from what I've read, I would do better smoking sativas or sativa dominant.

I've never had the luxury of being able to know what kind of weed I have smoked. I can only speculate from how they made me feel. My feeling is that I've been smoking a lot of indica dominant.

I feel like if I could find the right type of weed for me, it could really change my life for the better. It seems to treat depression BIG TIME. At my best I feel like doing things and I do them and have fun. 

What type of weed should I smoke? What strains?


*Don't know if doctors come here, but please indicate if you are one


----------



## kennyjoyy (Sep 25, 2010)

First I want to tell you that smoking is very bad for our body, And I think so this is totally depend on you that doctor is best for you or expert is best for you, My friend had faced same problem so he first consult him family doctor and they give him some expert advice now he is good now.


----------



## orionhcca (Sep 25, 2010)

your looking more towards sativa's ...super lemon haze is a great strain with many awards..it gives you a super heady high and thats what your looking for..


----------

